# Help! I Have Enough Now... Right? (pics)



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

This board is partially to blame, so all you vintage Singer owners, get in line and take partial blame for me bringing home two new machines today. 

This first machine, I am not even sure of the model, so any help will be appreciated. It has a AG serial number. It has a toggle power switch on the side. I picked this up, in the cabinet for $25 off Craigslist. 

The add read: "repeated attempts to sell this have failed. price today is a case of white castle cheesebergers, and four orders of fries..... unit works fine, its just taking up room I don't have."

The cabinet's finish is not great, but the wood is still good. It won't be hard at all to refinish. I've never seen a cabinet like this before. 









































The second one, was an impulse buy. We couldn't leave her there. I saw a Singer Touch and Sew plastic carrying case, opened it up and found this. $9.59 was the price. She needs a new cord, and a good going over, but runs. I just couldn't leave her there now, could I? A 301A. Apparently I could not!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Singer 201! Supposedly great quilting machines. I got a 301 recently to take back and forth to the camper.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Beautiful - lucky lucky. The black one kinda looks like the 66-16 but it is in a portable case not a cabinet. GREAT FIND!!! Congratulations. This is quickly becoming addictive.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

STOP IT!!!

I'll never be able to keep up - not near as many nice ones around my area!

That is the 201-2 - same as the one I learned to sew on, and the model I bought off Ebay not long ago. That is a really neat cabinet. 

Aren't you running out of room in your house yet? I am. We moved the bedroom furniture around so we could fit the loveseat in there (DH does not want to part with it) so I'd have room for the quilting frame that is suppose to show up Tuesday YEA!!!

The 201 has the round plate with the reverse lever and to set stitch length. The 66 only has the knob for adjusting stitch length and no reverse. The 15 looks a lot like the 201 except the tension knob is on the front and the 201 is on the side.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

You all know a lot more about the vintage machines than I do - just learning but already looking at ads and stuff. You know you could always just "rescue" them like folks do abused animals, fix them up and then find them a good home - save room in your house and make a few dollars!!!(naw)


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

Is your 301 got a slant shaft? Those are worth alot more than 9 bucks!! Good find!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Sewing machines are herd animals, like horses. 
They need to be around plenty of their own kind in order to feel safe and thrive to their best potential.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

ErinP said:


> Sewing machines are herd animals, like horses.
> They need to be around plenty of their own kind in order to feel safe and thrive to their best potential.


And don't put them in dark closets--they multiply like rabbits!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL... Erin and Molly! I think I may need to be kept in that dark closet to keep me from bringing home more machines. 

Wildfire, it is a 301A. I assume it is a slant needle. There are so many good sewing machines on Craigslist in this area. It's hard to stay away from checking them out and buying them. I picked up a 15-90 about a month ago. I am enjoying piecing a scrappy quilt on it. 

These two need to be oiled, and the 301A needs to have the cord replaced before using it. An easy fix. Hopefully that will get done this week so I can play with them.


----------

